# EU3000is - Recoil starter rope broke. How to get starter out?



## ceramichammer (Jun 2, 2019)

Hi,
I've got an EU3000is. The pull cord handle and/or handle seems to have broken so I can no longer pull-start. To my dismay, it seems the recoil starter is buried deep inside this thing. I've taken off all the covers and as many bolts as I can seem to access. I don't seem to be any closer to getting at the recoil starter assembly. It is behind the control panel / electrical receptacle panel. I can't find a single youtube video or set of instructions to get at this thing. Any suggestions? Thank you!


I believe the serial number is EZGF-1095885


----------

